# 01 Hoyt Striker



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

I'm thinking about buying this setup for my little brother... What do you guys think? $280 for the whole thing.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

make sure it fits him first. i'd say that is a fair price


----------

